# 2004 frontier, standard am/fm/cd ipod integration



## ipod (Jun 11, 2006)

ive been looking for someway to directly connect my ipod to my stereo. i dont have a cd changer, so i dont think the iCruze will work. anyone know for sure? theres a shitload of ipod interfaces out there, but none for a 2004 frontier. the iCruse is the only one i have seen that works for a 2003. fm transmitters are trash, so does anyone have any solution for me?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Factory system? I suggest calling the dealer to confirm the possibility of part number # 999U7-VR000 and the VIN of your truck. In the instructions supplied with mine it 's listed for '04 and up for Frontiers. Even though I doubt it will work it might be worth checking if you are set on using factory set-ups. I have found conflicting information regarding Nissan literature. NissanUSA states '05/'06 Frontiers. 

If you don't have steering wheel controls, for the money you might consider aftermarket and get more flexibility. In the past I have found Crutchfield to be a source of information, not always correct, but you won't be stuck with a purchase you don't like. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ipod (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks very much for your help. i think ill just get an aftermarket head unit and ipod interface. it costs a little more, but i guess it will sound better. does anyone have any suggestions as to which brands to go with that are inexpensive?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

ipod said:


> thanks very much for your help. i think ill just get an aftermarket head unit and ipod interface. it costs a little more, but i guess it will sound better. does anyone have any suggestions as to which brands to go with that are inexpensive?


I'm 99% certain that the single-disc OEM head unit isn't capable of adding an aux input -- even with the aftermarket adapters. The base unit for the 2005-2006 certainly isn't. Your only options there would be a wired or wireless FM modulator.

If you want an iPod-ready aftermarket head unit, just about any of the recent head units are capable of adding an iPod controller that can be controlled with the head unit itself. The iPod adapters for the different manufacturers usually run about $60.

If you want a resonably-priced head unit that sort of looks like it it belongs in the vehicle (many of the aftermarket units are too flashy to suit me), look into the Kenwood EZ-500 (pic below). A friend of mine has it in a 2005 Xterra, and it blends in very well with the vehicle interior. Its 22W RMS power makes a great-sounding unit w/o an amp. Etronics.com sells it for about $169.99.










If you don't care about the look, you can find some iPod-compatible head units for about $120 or so. Crutchfield's Web site is a good place to do research, even if you buy elsewhere (which I usually recommend due to their prices).

My opinion is only that -- an opinion. Of course, you'll get a lot of different opinions about head units from others. Research and find one you like.


----------



## ipod (Jun 11, 2006)

i saw this thing on a website: http://www.discountcarstereo.com/pdf/auxniss.pdf
anyone know how it works, and what else i would need to hook it up?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

ipod said:


> i saw this thing on a website: http://www.discountcarstereo.com/pdf/auxniss.pdf
> anyone know how it works, and what else i would need to hook it up?


DISCLAIMER: I have an '05, but I'm almost certain the same holds true for the pre-'05 models...

I don't think it will work with your vehicle. The single-disc factory player doesn't have a CD changer port -- only the factory CD changer head units have the port in back.

This is what the info you posted is referring to. See the CD/CHG button? (Note: This is only one Nissan OEM head unit example. It isn't the only one with a CD/CHG button)









It has a 12-pin harness on the back like this --









Does your unit look like this?









It doesn't have the same connector on the back


----------



## ipod (Jun 11, 2006)

damnet. thankyou for clarifying that. yes i do have the one on the bottom so i guess ill go with a new head unit. i saw one at a local electronics store that had "iplug" and the guy said you just plug in the ipod to the back. sorry for being such a newb with this stuff, but can someone tell me what i need to buy? i know i definitely need a head unit and cable to connect it to my ipod, but i dont know how to connnect the new head unit up, or what harnesses i need. thanks!


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

I assume that you're talking about one of the Dual units. I didn't know anything about the "iplug", but I went to Dual's Web site to see what I could find out. According to the wiring diagram below, the "iplug" is only an aux input adapter cable. So, I don't think that you'll be able to control the iPod with the head unit controls. If you bought a unit with a true iPod adapter/controller, you can control the iPod through the head unit (& charge it at the same time).










You'll need a wiring harness to connect the head unit to the factory Nissan wiring. Depending on which manufacturer of head unit you pick, some companies will make a direct connect harness that plugs straight into your factory wiring harness without requiring any soldering (for instance, Scosche makes harnesses that connect the head unit straight to the factory harness for Alpine, Clarion, Kenwood, Pioneer, & Sony head units -- but not Dual).

You'll also need a dash kit to fill in the dual-din opening in the dash if you get a single-din aftermarket head unit. Several people here have recommended the Scosche kit, and I agree after seeing it in my friend's Xterra. It's much better than the piece of junk that Crutchfield sends free if you purchase from them.

If you don't buy that Dual unit with the included iplug and want to get a true iPod controller/interface unit, you can buy one for your specific head unit (see example from eBay below). If you only want to feed the audio signal into the head unit but still control the iPod from the player itself, you only need a 1/4" mini plug to RCA adapter and an RCA cable to connect it to the RCA input on the head unit (just about all aftermarket units have at least 1 RCA aux input -- check to be sure before buying).

eBay example of iPod controller:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kenwood-KCA...737834538QQcategoryZ60208QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ipod (Jun 11, 2006)

i really appreciate your help. i think ill pass on the ipod adapter, id rather control the songs with the ipod. plus itll be alittle cheaper, but ill have to get a car charger its really good to know that people are willing to help newbs with this stuff. thanks a lot!


----------



## ipod (Jun 11, 2006)

decided to go with this: http://www.crutchfield.com/S-ws6lPT90f0g/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=300&I=113MP232
my brother had a kenwood aftermarket in his tacoma, and he was pretty happy with it, so i thought id give it a shot. plus they include the wiring harness, and dash kit. free shipping too. only thing is, i have to solder the harness to the factory wires. i have only done a little soldering in my day, anyone have any tips, suggestions, advice, etc.?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

ipod said:


> decided to go with this: http://www.crutchfield.com/S-ws6lPT90f0g/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=300&I=113MP232
> my brother had a kenwood aftermarket in his tacoma, and he was pretty happy with it, so i thought id give it a shot. plus they include the wiring harness, and dash kit. free shipping too. only thing is, i have to solder the harness to the factory wires. i have only done a little soldering in my day, anyone have any tips, suggestions, advice, etc.?


Soldering is by far the best way to connect the wires, but it isn't the only way. You could use some crimp-on connectors and heat shrink tubing to make a solid connection, as well.

Here's a good "how to" on soldering...
http://www.kingbass.com/soldering101.html

You may still want to get an aftermaket dash kit for the unit. Unless they've changed it, the Crutchfield kit is only a pocket to go below the head unit and doesn't have a trim ring to fit around the player. So, you'll likely be able to see a gap around the head unit.

The Scosche kit I mentioned earlier has a full trim ring and will make a cleaner looking installation. It's only $9 on buy.com
http://www.buy.com/prod/Scosche_NN1...an_Pathfinder_Exterra/q/loc/111/90144117.html


----------

